# MTH Sounds - Performance



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I am considering adding a MTH locomotive to my railroad. I have the DCS items for my O scale railroad so I have the hardware to run the MTH.
How is the perofrmance, power of the MTH Hudson and the F-7 A/A?? What kind of horn sound is on the F-7??

Any feedback on customer service if needed by MTH??

I realize the MTH is 1/32 but if placed carefully with the right cars this should not be an issue.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

pulling power wise, I dont have enough cars to know what the Hudson can pull. More than 35 on my track. I dont have an F-7. The pulling power seems a bit better than other brands, but that is just my opinion. The bigger engines are very strong. A typical consist for me is a Hudson and 10 passenger cars. It has no problem with that. 

As to the horn, you can look up the sound files on MTH's website and listen for yourself. You can also change the horn sound if you like. 

I


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Re pulling power, I suspect the F-7 AA combo's four motors will easily trump the Hudson with its single motor. I owned an MTH Hudson a long, long time ago and loved the engine's smoke output, but was less enthused by its tractive force. That said, I was a real newbie back then and I was operating on some pretty awful grades. Now that the Hudson is back in production, I'm considering adding it to my 2 Challengers, 2 Dash-8s and single Big Boy. (Note that I put 150 miles on my grey Challenger tonight . . . )


----------

